# Wearing white pants in October in Miami...



## travelplanner70 (Oct 1, 2016)

Up North one does not wear white pants after Labor Day.  How about in Miami?  I am going there in mid-October.  Thanks for the fashion tip.


----------



## clifffaith (Oct 1, 2016)

I am reminded that as a kid my aunt from Ohio was shocked, shocked I tell you, to see us Californians in white pants in October, generally one of our hottest months.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 1, 2016)

travelplanner70 said:


> Up North one does not wear white pants after Labor Day.  How about in Miami?  I am going there in mid-October.  Thanks for the fashion tip.



You mean this "rule" is still enforced?


----------



## itchyfeet (Oct 1, 2016)

Yep, they rip those white pants right off your body!  In California, you will see white pants year round--I guess we don't have that rule.


----------



## elaine (Oct 1, 2016)

fine for tropics, cruises and certainly S. Fl any time of the year. I live in DC and roughly adhere to the "rule." I wear my white skirt or white high mule-type open shoes until about Sept 20, as the weather is still quite warm.


----------



## bendadin (Oct 1, 2016)

I think that the rules are gone. They just linger from days of old in our own heads.

We are into Lularoe now. I can do print top with solid leggings or vice versa. But most of the younger generations can do stripes and patterns and you name it. 

My son will wear brown with black and I am like "Eww!!!" They don't care. Flip flops in the snow, no problem. I just took a Disney trip with my husband and he wore grey top with grey shorts, but different shades. It wasn't him being fashionable, it was just him being a man. So sometimes it is OK if the rules are broken. Of course he just about flips when he sees a man wearing shoes without socks. lol

I'd wear white in October (if it didn't make my rear end look so big!)


----------



## x3 skier (Oct 1, 2016)

There's a "Rule" about what to wear?  I missed it

OTOH, I remember when ladies wore gloves and hats. 

Cheers


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 1, 2016)

I wear white year round in Florida and the fashion police have not arrested me yet


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasBella (Oct 1, 2016)

travelplanner70 said:


> Up North one does not wear white pants after Labor Day.  How about in Miami?  I am going there in mid-October.  Thanks for the fashion tip.



Pretty sure that's more about age and sensibilities of the white clothes wearer and not a regional thing. 

https://www.bustle.com/articles/181...er-labor-day-heres-the-rule-you-should-follow

http://emilypost.com/advice/wearing-white-after-labor-day/


----------



## jehb2 (Oct 1, 2016)

Does anyone remember the funny movie 'Serial Mom."  Kathleen Turner was on trial for murder. Instead being worried about her fate, she was obsessed with the fact that the woman on the witness stand testifying against her was wearing white shoes!  And "It was after Labor Day!"


----------



## Finntastic (Oct 2, 2016)

I am from the north as well. I wore my white capris(heavier denim) till end of September.  Even though today was still beautiful out all my summer clothes went into bins and got tugged into the crawl space.  Why?  It's October which means all things pumpkin, sweaters, fall mums, yoga pants, pumpkin lattes, cooler nights and dark mornings.  My preteen daughter-shorts, tee shirt and her crocs!


----------



## WinniWoman (Oct 2, 2016)

While waiting in a doctors office a show came on the TV about fashion- all about the fact that you can wear white pants year round. Very "in" this year.


----------



## buckor (Oct 2, 2016)

We live in South Alabama where it has been quite warm up until a couple of days ago. My wife wore white pants one day last week and I told her she was committing a fashion faux pa...we both agreed as long as it is above 90 degrees, who cares!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## laura123 (Oct 3, 2016)

Still wearing white pants in Palmdale, Ca. You can wear white anytime now old rules are gone. They have a sign on What not to wear! Wear white anytime.


----------



## tashamen (Oct 3, 2016)

Oh good, now I can wear my white cropped pants in Phoenix next week!


----------



## moonstone (Oct 3, 2016)

I figure if people (including adults who should know better) can wear pajama pants out in public, then I can wear white pants when I feel like it. 

I dress to please myself, not others.


~Diane


----------



## jules54 (Oct 3, 2016)

I think white in tropical climates is fine at any time. as far as stripes with different stripes or stripes with plaids that is just crazy or lazy. I don't have to worry about ever wearing brown with black as I don't have any brown don't know why I just don't prefer that color. Navy and black should only be worn together if you are color blind. As far as much fashion and pajamas being worn in public, or flip flops being worn to meet the president of this country, just because you can do something, doesn't mean you should


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 3, 2016)

Wow!  There sure are a lot of self-appointed fashion police out there. 

Kurt


----------



## travelplanner70 (Oct 8, 2016)

Thank you all for a very entertaining post.


----------



## Pat H (Oct 11, 2016)

I wear white pants/shorts/crops all year round now that I live in SC. My 94 or old mom who has lived her entire life in NJ, won't even wear pastels after Labor Day!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 11, 2016)

I never wear white pants after Labor Day, anywhere.  For that matter, I don't wear them before Labor Day, either.  

I don't like them because they show dirt and stains too readily. You learn to pay attention to those things when you're a slob, but you don't want your spouse to be embarrassed to be seen with you in public.


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 11, 2016)

I always think of a woman's comment when we chose white pants for our golf team competition. "We will look like a bunch of semi trailers riding down 75 from the back"


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Glynda (Oct 16, 2016)

*The "rules."*

I think you should wear whatever you want and you will see a bit of everything!

That said, my mother (a native of Florida, as were several generations before her, and as am I) always insisted that we follow the "rule" and so we have done all our lives.  Doing so set/sets us apart from the "Snow Birds."  It gave us kids something to snicker about besides their going swimming in the Gulf after Sept and before June.


----------



## klpca (Oct 16, 2016)

Thought of this thread yesterday when I pulled on my white jeans.  The fashion police have yet to ticket me.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 17, 2016)

I feel you can see white pants anywhere where the temperature is above 80 degrees and in S. Miami that is the norm.


----------



## AnnaS (Oct 23, 2016)

I just wore my white capris in Disney last week - temperature mid 80s.  No hesitation or thought on it.


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 23, 2016)

And someone wore white on a nationally televised event last week


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rleigh (Oct 23, 2016)

jules54 said:


> I think white in tropical climates is fine at any time. as far as stripes with different stripes or stripes with plaids that is just crazy or lazy. I don't have to worry about ever wearing brown with black as I don't have any brown don't know why I just don't prefer that color. Navy and black should only be worn together if you are color blind. As far as much fashion and pajamas being worn in public, or flip flops being worn to meet the president of this country, just because you can do something, doesn't mean you should



I think you're joking in this post, correct? 

Anyway, blue and black and white are one of my favorite color combos.

I never understood the Memorial Day/Labor Day wearing white rule. It just never seemed logical or practical to me. 

For one thing, summer ends 9/21.  

And it seems bizarre that anyone would care what color I wear and when.

/


----------

